# Hymer side lights



## ljem (Jul 22, 2009)

The two side lights on my drivers side skirting are refusing to work, on my Hymer Starline 680 A class. However the rear light and top front parking lights work, which I thought would be governed by the same fuse as it is on the passenger side. I have changed the bulbs to no avail, so wondering is there a separate fuse for these two side lights or could it be an earth lead problem. The van has its MOT next week and I am concerned it might fail.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.

A class is not enough of a clue as to which Hymer you have.


----------



## ljem (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou for the welcome, 

My van is an Hymer Starline 680G


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you checked the bulbs? These are marker lights and I think you will find they use a 12V 3W bulb. To access them you have to fiddle around behind the skirt. The lamp holder fits with a bayonet socket to the face plate and is protected by a rubber shroud. Once you have this removed, you should be able to see if the bulbs have gone. If it is not this, I would suspect a wiring fault somewhere - perhaps a loose connection?


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

During an MOT test 3 years ago a marker light was found to be faulty i was told that these lights are not part of the test, the garage said they had tried to rectify the fault but could not., on the way home i gave the light a massive slap with my hand and its worked ever since


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

On my 644 the side markers on one side & the red/white light above the driver/passenger seats on the opposite side are contolled by their own fuse.

So if the amber running lights are out & the red/white light is out on the opposite side, the fuse is a good place to start looking before fetching the hammer  

D wait out.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

It may be that the side marker lights have their own fuse among the habitation ones as they are not directly included in the canbus system.


----------



## ljem (Jul 22, 2009)

Thankyou everyone for your advice.

After systematically checking suggested solutions, I eventually discovered a break in the main cable about half a metre from back side lights which connect the two lights together, sorted.


----------

